# Prise jack ne fonctionne plus...



## Polorototo (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

  Après plusieurs recherches sur le net, je me tourne vers vous car jai un gros problème
  La prise jack de mon macbook pro (mi 2009) ne fonctionne plus 
  Lorsque jinsère des écouteurs dans mon mac, le son ne sort pas par les écouteurs mais toujours par les enceintes du mac.
  Finalement, cest comme ci il ny avait aucun changement.

  Jai trouvé plusieurs techniques comme insérer/enlever/insérer/enlever/etc ou trifouiller avec un cure dent mais je pense que cest pour résoudre un autre problème.

  Avez-vous des idées miracles. ? Vais-je devoir changer la prise jack ?

  Merci davance à la communauté !


----------



## Garvleiz (2 Janvier 2013)

Tout  d'abord je te conseille d'aller voir dans préférence système => son => sorties et vérifier que tu switche bien de manière automatique si tel est le cas prend un ddv dans un applestore et la tu avise (si tu n'es plus sous garantie ) soit tu paye soit tu paye moins cher et tu le fais toit même.


...


----------



## Polorototo (3 Janvier 2013)

Quand tu parles de "switch automatique", tu veux dire ??
Je suis bien allé dans les préf systemes, et je pense que la source de la sortie est bien sélectionnée...

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

DE vérifier que la sortie par défaut n'est pas les Hp de ton ordi mais qu'il est bien en mode auto. Si tu est sous Mountain Lion tu vas dans le son chez préférence système et dans sortie tu vas voir le port choisit tu branche une prise jack dans ton ordi et regarde si cela change ce qui est indiqué en sortie... si cela change alors c'est direct réparation matérielle enfin je crois...


----------



## Polorototo (4 Janvier 2013)

Miracle et mystère, ca fonctionne à nouveau sans avoir rien fait sauf un redémarrage hier soir.... Pourtant, j'avais déjà redémarré plusieurs fois la veille.

Je comprends rien..

En tout cas, merci pour ton aide


----------



## Garvleiz (4 Janvier 2013)

Mettre résolu à ton fil de discussion STP

C cool que les farfadets t'ai passé un coup de main. 

Chiao


----------

